# who's ever tried to come home to their parentes drunk



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

ME!!!!! it's soooooooooo hard to come home drunk man that was scAry with the dog jumpin on me while i was drunk tippin me over wow eremeind me not to give that fucker a treat  lol actully just bored  drunk now any ladies out there????


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ME!!!!! it's soooooooooo hard to come home drunk man that was scAry with the dog jumpin on me while i was drunk tippin me over wow eremeind me not to give that fucker a treat  lol actully just bored  drunk now any ladies out there????



When I was young I did one of two things.

1) Beat my mother home and lock my bedroom door!  

2) Become the best actor in the world pretending I wan't drunk.

A.  I always got caught- going downstairs to pray to the porcelin God!  She knew it so I was always in trouble for it! 
B.)  Thank god we had a cat and not a dog otherwise I got away with it!  

Sounds like you got drunk tonight.  Did you get caught or something?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

awwwwww man i don't even remeber this thread my fuckin head hurts!! god dammed tequila!


----------



## Pianomahnn (Sep 15, 2002)

Never been drunk.

Can't really add much more here.


----------



## Dero (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> awwwwww man i don't even remeber this thread my fuckin head hurts!! god dammed tequila!


 YO CRASH!!!!! 
TOKILLYA!!!!!
Dat stuff is a killer!!!
 
oops,sorry.I'll whisper...Drink lotsa water!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

this stuff was good though just sittin there doin shots to myself lol i gave some other people a couple salt lime tokillya! hahahaha tokillya thats funny


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> this stuff was good though just sittin there doin shots to myself lol i gave some other people a couple salt lime tokillya! hahahaha tokillya thats funny



Did you meet any new ladies at least?  Or, do you not remember ??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

we were drivin around lookin for people to fight, with a bunch of people and my friends then we went to the driving range and stole golf balls then we were in a high speed chase with the guy behind us cause the golf ball bounced back and broke out his headlight we should of stopped and fought him but we didn't wanna pay for a headlight


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> we were drivin around lookin for people to fight, with a bunch of people and my friends then we went to the driving range and stole golf balls then we were in a high speed chase with the guy behind us cause the golf ball bounced back and broke out his headlight we should of stopped and fought him but we didn't wanna pay for a headlight



Fun is fun... Fighting is NOT cool!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

it's innocent fun  we know everyone we fight it's like a group outing


----------



## NickB (Sep 15, 2002)

Drinking, driving, starting drunken brawls with strangers, vandalism.

Wow, you're really cool.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

what else am i gonna do in this town you've been here


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> Drinking, driving, starting drunken brawls with strangers, vandalism.
> 
> Wow, you're really cool.



 

Seriously Crash,  I guess so, but where in the hell do you live?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

This reminds me of a movie I once saw along with most everyone else.

It's called, "Tommy Boy"  

It goes like this.  "Something wild and crazy to do and Tommy Boy takes his so called step brother "Cow Tipping".


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

some crap town called big bear california with like a population of 8,000


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> some crap town called big bear california with like a population of 8,000



Isn't that the same town where in the movie Problem Child with John Ritter talks about with his father???

Where do you go to school, Crash?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

1 tequila ,2 tequila ,3 tequila....F L O O R !!!!!!!!!!!!!

erilay'a


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> 
> 
> Isn't that the same town where in the movie Problem Child with John Ritter talks about with his father???
> ...




probably it's where mtv's snowed in was filmed if you saw that 


i go to victor valley college it's not too far from here


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 1 tequila ,2 tequila ,3 tequila....F L O O R !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> erilay'a



me and you on the floor


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> 1 tequila ,2 tequila ,3 tequila....F L O O R !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> erilay'a



How about this Eril'?

You Tequila

Me Tequila

Naked!

We both wake up passed out on the floor?


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

I am game guyz! BRING IT ON.. but can ya bring a blanket .. I hate being cold on the floor.. really.. just not comfy.
Eri'


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

Don't worry, CRASH will be on the bottom, you in the middle and Bigss on top!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

i'll keep you warm all night long


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

come on david I thought you were offering.. (pout pout)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> come on david I thought you were offering.. (pout pout)




too much woman for em


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

well gee I can acclimate to any and all situations.. David?? Game ON..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> well gee I can acclimate to any and all situations.. David?? Game ON..



acclimate a crash bash!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> well gee I can acclimate to any and all situations.. David?? Game ON..



You'd NEVER see me with a gal and another guy!  

Just the thought of the guy cumming on the other guy's balls is too much for me to even see!

But CRASH may like that!  He drank Tequila!!!!!!!  

Just kidding ya Crash!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

dave your thinking of guys coming on your balls!?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> dave your thinking of guys coming on your balls!?



Noooooooo, but you accepted this position and your the 2nd or 3rd person, therefore, two of you is getting creamed on!  

Be careful not to wipe your brow off afterwards!  Never mistake cum as night cream!  

BTW, I used to watch porno's with threesomes and I know those dudes don't try to cum on the other dude!  Unless he's drugged or drunk   (on Tequila!)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

has this convo gone into the grey area or is it just me?


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm not sure but Eril' must be mad that I wasn't the third person!!!!!

OK, I'm in!  Crash- watch where you cum!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 15, 2002)

see how easy it was to fix that.. Grey area is gone.. back to blank and white "type-ing".


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

ah fuck lol


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Erilaya *_
> see how easy it was to fix that.. Grey area is gone.. back to blank and white "type-ing".





Crash, start polishing your pistol!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

hope my fingers go in the right hole!    CRASH!!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm quite good at one handed typing lol


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

Porno thoughts rule!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> hope my fingers go in the right hole!    CRASH!!!!!!






porn is pretty cool 

holy crap!! i just checked my porn i passed out last night while i was downloadin it i have like 500 porn videos now


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite a number there!  500!!!!  WTH are you gonna do with those

Try this.  Select all------>  DELETE!


----------



## david (Sep 15, 2002)

WANTED!  HOT GAL

Please pay CRASH a visit.  Then, he can forget about all that porn and porn sites for at least a year!

SALARY:  Long term fulfillment of COCK!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Sep 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> WANTED!  HOT GAL
> 
> Please pay CRASH a visit.  Then, he can forget about all that porn and porn sites for at least a year!
> ...







thanks that saved me the embarrassment


----------



## lean_n_76er (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't really have any good "drunk" stories about me, but my friend was the king... a couple of short ones

Comes in at 2 am, wants more beer.  Opens fridge, removes can from 12 pk holder, another one drops out, he catches it (now with a beer in each hand) another one drops out, and another.  So insted of putting the other 2 down and stopping the others from rolling out.  He tries to grab the other ones and drops the ones in his hands.  Goes on for about 5 beers.  Closes the fridge and his dad is standing behind the door!

Same guy comes home and tries to get the key in the keyhole.  To drunk to stand, he leans on the door frame (right where the doorbell is).  Father answers the door and he falls in at his feet and passed out on the kitchen floor.  Dad dragged him in, closed the door and left him there on the kitchen floor!


----------



## Erilaya (Sep 16, 2002)

Damn.. my dad is a policeofficer.. he would have KICKED MY ASS!! 

Erilay'a


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thought you'd like that!


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> I don't really have any good "drunk" stories about me, but my friend was the king... a couple of short ones
> 
> Comes in at 2 am, wants more beer.  Opens fridge, removes can from 12 pk holder, another one drops out, he catches it (now with a beer in each hand) another one drops out, and another.  So insted of putting the other 2 down and stopping the others from rolling out.  He tries to grab the other ones and drops the ones in his hands.  Goes on for about 5 beers.  Closes the fridge and his dad is standing behind the door!
> ...



Those are really cool!  My dad would've kicked me to the moon!


----------

